# Sliced feet need surgery



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

OUCH! Aaww poor Sammy! I'll pray for fast recovery. Hang in there!! Keep positive thoughts!!!

Keep us posted!!!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh no! Sammi sweetie! You all are in our thoughts and prayers. Don't blame yourself... remeber pups are like kids, accidents happen. I know when Thayer was hurt I felt horrible too, and blamed myself by saying - If only I had ___________. There is no real way of keeping them out of trouble all the time. You are a wonderful puppy mommy and Sammi loves you! Please keep us posted on her recovery!


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Oh no! Poor Sammi  Hope she has a speedy recovery!


----------



## dcail (Feb 1, 2011)

So sorry about Sammi's accident hope she will be fine soon!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Unfortunately accidents happen. I'm sure Sammy will be fine and will love all the extra attention! Big kisses for Sammy!


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Oh no! Poor Sammi. Here's wishing she comes home from the vet and is given lots of cuddles from you and your lovely family.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh, Gosh! Just like little kids, these poodles! Thank God for good vets and ER folk, Sammi is in good hands and you can soothe him (her?) back to health...you are a good poodle mommy!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

How awful for all of you. I hope Sammi's surgery goes smoothly and that her recovery is speedy. Make sure you keep her confidence up about being in the part of the house where the accident happened when you get her home.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Ouch! Poor Sammi, get well soon.

It must be hard when it's on the paw


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

_So, so _sorry to hear this! Poor Sammi, poor you! Hope she's patched up and made comfortable and home resting soon. Please let us know how things go for her. I feel_ so badly_ for you both I could :Cry:!


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

The ER vet said Sammi came out from the anasthesia in a panic, so they had to sedate her and keep her an extra 4-5 hours. She is still there now, but hopefully can come home very soon. I was grooming Sammi when it happened...so I will have to help her jump back into the saddle and hope & pray it won't be a huge setback.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Karen*, you will help Sammi work through this! I have no doubt about that whatsoever. Very sorry for this awful ordeal. Hang in there!


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

Poor baby. All will be ok Karen! Take care, Lea and Murphy


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Im so sorry this happened :-( you 2 are in my thoughts, it must be so tough
Everything will be back to normal soon 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Pooor Sammie.  Accidents happen. She deserves a special treat tomorrow. Give her a big hug from all of us.


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Poor baby. Praying that she (and you) are ok. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Karen, 
So sorry your little girl is hurt! I know you will the best Poodle Mom in getting her over this awful hurdle! Accidents happen, but just like raising a kid..,,,,we get thru it, worse for the wear, but everybody just keeps on truckin'! Sending lots of hugs, and pats on the back to you and yours!
Laurel & Molly


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

KidWhisperer said:


> The ER vet said Sammi came out from the anasthesia in a panic, so they had to sedate her and keep her an extra 4-5 hours. She is still there now, but hopefully can come home very soon. I was grooming Sammi when it happened...so I will have to help her jump back into the saddle and hope & pray it won't be a huge setback.


What happened? Did she jump off the grooming table? Where did the broken glass come from? I'm asking because I'm always interested in ways to keep us, our kids and animals from getting hurt...

I hope she's soon home and make a complete recovery....


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

We need another update... so sorry this happened. But I know she will get the best of care and with all the love you guys have , she will be just fine.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Poor Sammi. I hope she is a quick healer and I am sure with your loving care she will be. Accidents do happen. I do hope when you get a chance you post the details, maybe it could help prevent an accident for others or maybe your was one of those unfortunate chain of events.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Aw poor thing. I bet she'll heal really quickly though. Do you have to put little boots on her to protect the incision(s)?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Poor girly! Hoping she is as good as new in no time at all.


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

Here is an update on Sam-Sam. We were able to get her at 8:45 last night. She was loopy and in some pain, but okay thank goodness! There were three lacerations on the top of one paw that got stitched up; the rest were minor scratches. This afternoon, she has more energy, but still panting some and a little tired. She is on Tramadol for pain, plus an antibiotic. No activity for 10-14 days either. But I'll take that... It could have been so much worse.

Yesterday I just felt dead inside, because this accident was 100% my fault. I've been grooming her on the kitchen table since she was nine weeks old. So yesterday morning was the same as always--bath, race around the house like a fool (Sammi, not me!) then up on the table for grooming. For some reason this time, DH came in the kitchen (which is highly unusual) and said said, "You need a grooming table; that's not safe...the glass could tip over and break." I replied, "Okay, go on PetEdge.com and look it up. I'll order one when I get done." I was only halfway through blow drying her when she must have shifted her weight too far towards the edge, because the whole tabletop came crashing down and Sammi with it. I will never forget that image and the noise...I think I was in shock for a minute before I sprang into action. Thanks be to God that those huge shards of glass didn't injure Sammi or me any worse than it did.

I wrapped her feet up in tee shirts and gauze and we got her to the emergency vet as quickly as we could. Oddly enough, our next door neighbor was having an emergency at the same time, and an ambulance was blocking our driveway. So we had to wait for it to go, then ran out of there carrying a half-fluffy, half-wet & curly puppy.

Needless to say, the grooming table with arm was ordered ASAP, and should be here later this week. I'm getting her right up on it with treats and some relaxing combing as soon as it gets here to allay both of our fears. I just keep replaying that morning over and over again...Im so sorry that I made my sweet Sammi hurt and bleed!!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh Karen, what an awful freak accident! It will take some time, but the memory will fade, for both you and Sammi. I hope you two heal fast and well. And that your special delivery from PetEdge arrives STAT. (Also hope your neighbor made out okay. Tough day in your neighborhood yesterday!):rose:


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

Karen, such a freak accident. Please don't blame yourself. Hindsight is 20/20, but there is no way that you could have foreseen that happening. I'm so glad Sammi is recovering well and I know you will both get through this. Hugs and prayers!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Big hugs Karen! You and Sam Sam are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

It was just a Freek accident but all is well now. How frightening for you. Get well fast dear Sammi.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

OMG I am so sorry but thankful you shared this. We have a glass top table in our breakfast room and sometimes I set the kids up on it to trim nails or wash them off etc. I will never do it again. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

